# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ملامح من اخلاق النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم

## محجوب الخير

*كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحسن الناس خُلقاًوأكرمهم وأتقاهم ، عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال" كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلمأحسن الناس خلقًا" - الحديث رواه الشيخان وأبو داود والترمذي. 

وعن صفية بنت حيي رضي الله عنها قالت "ما رأيت أحسن خلقًا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم" - رواه الطبراني في الأوسط بإسناد حسن. 

قال تعالى مادحاً وواصفاً خُلق نبيه الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم (( وَإِنّكَ لَعَلَىَ خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ )) القلم 4 

قالت عائشة لما سئلت رضي الله عنها عن خلق النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، قالت : ( كان خلقه القرآن) صحيح مسلم. 

فهذهالكلمة العظيمة من عائشة رضي الله عنها ترشدنا إلى أن أخلاقه عليه الصلاةوالسلام هي اتباع القرآن ، وهي الاستقامة على ما في القرآن من أوامرونواهي ، وهي التخلق بالأخلاق التي مدحها القرآن العظيم وأثنى على أهلهاوالبعد عن كل خلق ذمه القرآن. 

قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره: ومعنى هذا أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم صار امتثال القرآن أمراً ونهياً سجيةًله وخلقاً .... فمهما أمره القرآن فعله ومهما نهاه عنه تركه، هذا ما جبلهالله عليه من الخُلق العظيم من الحياء والكرم والشجاعة والصفح والحلم وكلخُلقٍ جميل.أ.هـ 

عن عطاء رضي الله عنه قال: قلت لعبد الله بنعمرو أخبرني عن صفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في التوراة، قال: أجلوالله إنه لموصوف في التوراة بصفته في القرآن يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّإِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ شَاهِداً وَمُبَشِّراً وَنَذِيراً وحرزًا للأميين،أنت عبدي ورسولي، سميتك المتوكل، لا فظ ولا غليظ ولا صخاب في الأسواق ولايدفع بالسيئة السيئة ولكن يعفو ويغفر، ولن يقبضه الله حتى يقيم به الملةالعوجاء، بأن يقولوا لا إله إلا الله، ويفتح بها أعينًا عميًا وآذانًاصمًا وقلوبًا غلفًا - رواه البخاري 

ما المقصود بحُسن الخلق ؟

عن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم قال : (( البر حسن الخلق ..)) رواه مسلم  رقم : 2553

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين في شرح الحديث السابع والعشرون في الأربعين النووية: 

حسنالخلق أي حسن الخلق مع الله ، وحسن الخلق مع عباد الله ، فأما حسن الخلقمع الله فان تتلقي أحكامه الشرعية بالرضا والتسليم ، وأن لا يكون في نفسكحرج منها ولا تضيق بها ذرعا ، فإذا أمرك الله بالصلاة والزكاة والصياموغيرها فإنك تقابل هذا بصدر منشرح. 

أما حسن الخلق مع الناس فقد سبق أنه : كف الأذى والصبر على الأذى، وطلاقة الوجه وغيره. 

على الرغم من حُسن خلقه حيث كان يدعو الله بأن يحسّن أخلاقه ويتعوذ من سوء الأخلاق عليه الصلاة والسلام . 

عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت "كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول اللهم كما أحسنت خلقي فأحسن خلقي" - رواه أحمد ورواته ثقات. 

عنأبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو فيقول "اللهم إنيأعوذ بك من الشقاق والنفاق وسوء الأخلاق" - رواه أبو داود والنسائي 

أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أهله : 

كانصلى الله خير الناس وخيرهم لأهله وخيرهم لأمته من طيب كلامه وحُسن معاشرةزوجته بالإكرام والاحترام ، حيث قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (( خيركم خيركملأهله وأنا خيركم لأهلي )) سنن الترمذي . 

وكان من كريم أخلاقهصلى الله عليه وسلم في تعامله مع أهله وزوجه أنه كان يُحسن إليهم ويرأفبهم ويتلطّف إليهم ويتودّد إليهم ، فكان يمازح أهله ويلاطفهم ويداعبهم ،وكان من شأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرقّق اسم عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـكأن يقول لها: (يا عائش )، ويقول لها: (يا حميراء) ويُكرمها بأن يناديهاباسم أبيها بأن يقول لها: (يا ابنة الصديق) وما ذلك إلا تودداً وتقرباًوتلطفاً إليها واحتراماً وتقديراً لأهلها. 

كان يعين أهلهويساعدهم في أمورهم ويكون في حاجتهم ، وكانت عائشة تغتسل معه صلى اللهعليه وسلم من إناءٍ واحد، فيقول لها: (دعي لي) ، وتقول له: دع لي. رواهمسلم 

وكان يُسَرِّبُ إلى عائشة بناتِ الأنصار يلعبن معها‏.‏ وكانإذا هويت شيئاً لا محذورَ فيه تابعها عليه، وكانت إذا شربت من الإِناءأخذه، فوضع فمه في موضع فمها وشرب، وكان إذا تعرقت عَرقاً - وهو العَظْمُالذي عليه لحم - أخذه فوضع فمه موضع فمها، وكان يتكئ في حَجْرِها، ويقرأالقرآن ورأسه في حَجرِها، ، وكان من لطفه وحسن خُلُقهمع أهله أنه يمكِّنها من اللعب. 

(عن الأسود قال :سألت عائشة ماكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصنع في بيته؟ قال : كان يكون في مهنة أهله،فإذا حضرت الصلاة يتوضأ ويخرج إلى الصلاة) رواه مسلم والترمذي. 

وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان يخيط ثوبه ويخصف نعله ويعمل ما يعمل الرجال في بيوتهم - رواه أحمد. 

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم "إن من أعظم الأمور أجرًا النفقة على الأهل" رواه مسلم. 

عنعائشة رضي الله عنها قالت "خرجت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بعضأسفاره، وأنا جارية لم أحمل اللحم ولم أبدن، فقال للناس : اقدموا فتقدموا،ثم قال لي : تعالي حتى أسابقك فسبقته، فسكت عني حتى إذا حملت اللحم وبدنتخرجت معه في بعض أسفاره، فقال للناس: تقدموا فتقدموا، ثم قال لي : تعاليأسابقك فسبقني، فجعل يضحك وهو يقول هذا بتلك" رواه أحمد. 

(وقد روي أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم وضع ركبته لتضع عليها زوجه صفية رضي الله عنها رجلها حتى تركب على بعيرها) رواه البخاري. 

ومندلائل شدة احترامه وحبه لزوجته خديجة رضي الله عنها، إن كان ليذبح الشاةثم يهديها إلى خلائلها (صديقاتها)، وذلك بعد مماتها وقد أقرت عائشة رضيالله عنها بأنها كانت تغير من هذا المسلك منه - رواه البخاري. 
عائشة
عدل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

كان عدله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإقامته شرع الله تعالى ولو على أقرب الأقربين. 

قالتعالى: (يَا أَيّهَا الّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِشُهَدَآءِ للّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَىَ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِوَالأقْرَبِينَ) (النساء:135) 

كان يعدل بين نسائه صلى الله عليه وسلم ويتحمل ما قد يقع من بعضهن من غيرة كما كانت عائشة ـ رضي الله عنها ـ غيورة. 

فعنأم سلمة ـ رضي الله عنها أنها ـ أتت بطعامٍ في صحفةٍ لها إلى رسول اللهصلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، فجاءت عائشة... ومعها فِهرٌ ففلقت به الصحفة،فجمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين فلقتي الصحفة وهو يقول: (كلوا، غارتأُمكم ـ مرتين ـ ) ثم أخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صحفة عائشة فبعثبها إلى أُم سلمة وأعطى صحفة أُم سلمة عائشة. رواه النسائي وصححه الألباني 

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في قصة المرأة المخزومية التي سرقت : ( ‏والذي نفسي بيده لو كانت فاطمة بنت محمد‏,‏ لقطعت يدها‏)‏. 

كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
كانإذا تكلم تكلم بكلام فَصْلٍ مبين، يعده العاد ليس بسريع لا يُحفظ ، ولابكلام منقطع لا يُدركُه السامع، بل هديه فيه أكمل الهديِّ ،كما وصفته أمالمؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها بقولها: (ما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليهوسلم يسرد سردكم هذا ، ولكن كان يتكلم بكلام بيِّن فصل يتحفظه من جلسإليه) متفق عليه 

وكان عليه الصلاة والسلام لا يتكلم فيما لا يَعنيه، ولا يتكلم إلا فيما يرجو ثوابه، وإذا كرِه الشيء‏:‏ عُرِفَ في وجهه 

أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الأطفال

وعن انس رضي الله عنه قال كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يمر بالصبيان فيسلم عليهم - رواه البخاري واللفظ له ومسلم. 

كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يسمع بكاء الصبي فيسرع في الصلاة مخافة أن تفتتن أمه. 

وكانصلى الله عليه وسلم يحمل ابنة ابنته وهو يصلي بالناس إذا قام حملها وإذاسجد وضعها وجاء الحسن والحسين وهما ابنا بنته وهو يخطب الناس فجعلا يمشيانويعثران فنزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من المنبر فحملهما حتى ووضعهما بينيديه ثم قال صدق الله ورسوله(وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْوَأَوْلادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ) (لأنفال:28) نظرت إلى هذين الصبيين يمشيان فيعثران فلم أصبر حتى قطعتحديثي ورفعتهما. 

خلقه صلى الله عليه وسلم في معاملة الصبيان فإنهكان إذا مر بالصبيان سلم عليهم وهم صغار وكان يحمل ابنته أمامه وكان يحملأبنه ابنته أمامه بنت زينب بنت محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي بالناسوكان ينزل من الخطبة ليحمل الحسن والحسين ويضعهما بين يديه 

أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الخدم: 

ومعهذه الشجاعة العظيمة كان لطيفا رحيماً فلم يكن فاحشاً ولا متفحشا ولاصخاباً في الأسواق ولا يجزي بالسيئة السيئة ولكن يعفو ويصفح. 

عنأنس رضي الله عنه قال" خدمت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عشر سنين، والله ماقال أف قط، ولا قال لشيء لم فعلت كذا وهلا فعلت كذا" - رواه الشيخان وأبوداود و الترمذي. 

عن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها قالت ما ضرب رسولالله صلى الله عليه وسلم خادما له ولا امرأة ولا ضرب بيده شيئا قط إلا أنيجاهد في سبيل الله. 

وفي رواية ما ضرب رسول الله شيئًا قط بيده ولا امرأة ولا خادمًا إلا أن يجاهد في سبيل الله - رواه مالك والشيخان
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ممشكور وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*في ميزان حسناتك
*

----------

